

ZNGA down 7.5% from price of IPO - jamesm2
http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:ZNGA
Can't wait till this POS drops to 2-3$.  This is ripe for a short when the market enters a short to medium term downtrend.
======
jamesm2
Can't wait till this POS trades in the two to three dollar range, which, given
its lack of earnings it should be. This stock will be ripe for a short entry
when the market enters a short to medium term downtrend.

I'm sure talent will start fleeing once they cash out options and stock.

